# RIP Little baby Bartelby.



## jasugar (Feb 2, 2010)

My sweet little 8-9 week old dumbo boy, Bartelby, passed suddenly this afternoon. I'm still not sure what could have possibly happened, but I found him in his cage cuddled up to a towel breathing sporadically every 20-30 seconds or so. As I was getting ready to rush him to the vets and giving him soft scritches and trying to reassure him, he stopped breathing. My poor little brave boy. 

He was my little adventurer. Brave enough to initiate a wrestling match with my eldest & most dominant male, Monty (and sometimes winning, Monty had a soft spot for Bartelby) yet sweet enough to fall asleep in my hands. My tiniest little boy, he sure had a bigger heart than his body seemed to be able to hold. He loved his big brothers & they loved him right back almost immediately. The best booger picker (or at least he certainly tried) and rodentist around. He followed Monty & Winston around like a little puppy, mimicking their every move. 

RIP my sweet little baby boy. You were so sweet for your very short life. Momma & the boys will miss you with all of our hearts. :'(























































I love you, Bartelby. <3


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

Sad  RIP Lil guy


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

What!  Aw, really sorry to hear that. He was so adorable. RIP :'(


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

omg I'm so sorry to hear about Bartelby. :'(

He was a gorgeous little boy and so photogenic. *hugs to you and your furr-babies*


----------



## jasugar (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I have Monty & Winston a special pea fishing expedition and extra cuddles tonight. I hope they're okay. <3


----------



## Carina (Jul 28, 2009)

Oh no! I'm so sorry!!
I remember all the pictures of the little cutie in Meet My Rat.


----------



## jasugar (Feb 2, 2010)

Thank you Carina. Yes, he loved the camera. Was a sweet little ham.  I will remember him fondly and I'm so glad I got all the pictures I could of him in the short time he was around.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

RIP Bartelby


----------

